#ubuntu-us-ga 2010-11-08
<collinp> So. I'm currently blowing through the wiki and updating what I can, fixing errors, etc.
<collinp> This week is going to be me doing the same to the website.
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-11-10
<LuvLinuxOS> hello
#ubuntu-us-ga 2015-11-04
<neeto> anyone active in here?
